# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Calorien tellen?

## lunae

Hebben jullie een link of een lijstje waarmee ik calorien kan tellen? ben daar niet zo goed in, eerlijk gezegd heel slecht  :Smile: 
Ik vraag me gewoon af hoeveel calorien zijn mijn aardappeltjes en mijn vlees en boterhammen wat ik smorgens eet..

----------


## sietske763

hallo!
je kan op google alles vinden over calorieen en zo nodig ook koolhydraten;
calorieenteller
kh wijzer
als je dit op google intikt kijg je nog veel keuzes voor welke site je wilt hebben.
en je hebt boekjes bij de boekhandel, maar internet is natuurlijk goedkoper en makkelijker.

succes!

----------

